# Auto tune broken on 625?



## catnapped (Dec 15, 2007)

Maybe I'm just doing something wrong, but does auto tune work for anyone else on the 625 (L531)? On my old 625 (before it died) I could set the timer to switch channels and stay switched at whatever time, but on this one I'm locked into (1) minute only and can't change the duration. Did they break something on some of these?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

It's worked for as long as I have had mine.


----------



## mantry (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm having problems on my 625 also (L531) I have two auto tune timers set up. One on TV2 that goes to Channel 2 at 4:02am and one on TV1 that goes to Channel 973 at 4:10am. They worked at first but now have stopped working. I have deleted the timers and re-added them but they do not work. I've checked that maybe a DVR timer kicked off after that but no. For example: Last night I left TV2 on Channel 200, this morning at 8:30am, TV2 is still on Channel 200 and it was in LIVE mode.

DVR timers are working just fine for both TV2 and TV1. I tried setting an auto tune timer to go in 5 mins from current time to see if it would work and it did just fine.

After 30 frustrating mins of Dish Customer support I was about ready to throw the phone thru the wall. They didn't have any luck and came down to: 1. Delete and re-add the timer or 2. Reset to Factory Defaults which she said would delete all recordings and I didn't want to do that. (Does it really?)

I thought it had something to do with RECORDING PLUS but have turned that off and still no luck.

Any other thoughts????

Thanks!!!


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

resetting factory defaults does not delete recordings


----------



## catnapped (Dec 15, 2007)

puckwithahalo said:


> resetting factory defaults does not delete recordings


Doesn't get rid of the problem either 

And to add, doesn't appear that the standby timer delay/cancel does much of anything either (tuner still goes to sleep even with the setting disabled)


----------



## mantry (Jan 25, 2003)

Yeah, I notice that even though I have INACTIVITY STANDBY disabled that I can still go down in the morning and it is in STANDBY mode....ie: The screen has the Press select to watch TV.

So, following a lead from the VIP 622 group.

If I want a AUTO TUNE TIMER at 0400, I also set one for the same channel at 0401. It stinks, but it works.

They had this same issue on the 622/722 and it was eventually fixed in a later release.


----------

